# Command and Conquer 3 Network problem



## Deadthing (Jul 14, 2007)

Hello everyone. My problem with command and conquer 3 is that every time i try to do a network game over the LAN, my friend can see me, but can't join my games...

It says that the connection is timed out...

I also can't see or join my friend's games when he makes them....

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

~DT


----------

